# widget EUROPE1



## amauryb (30 Août 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai vu sur le site de Europe 1 qu'il existe un widget pour ecouter la station en live mais le lien ne fonctionne pas, y a t-il un moyen de telecharger ce module correctement?
Merci
Amaury


----------



## Arlequin (30 Août 2007)

amauryb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai vu sur le site de Europe 1 qu'il existe un widget pour ecouter la station en live mais le lien ne fonctionne pas, y a t-il un moyen de telecharger ce module correctement?
> Merci
> Amaury


 
le lien fonctionne chez moi  

http://www.europe1.fr/widget/Europe1.sitx


----------



## amauryb (30 Août 2007)

Lorque je clique sur le lien, j'ai une apge qui ressemble à cela:

StuffIt!¡
?ÝB3?O?
Áµõt¥¢Xp	Ìt¸±Ðª´¥×?*tèÂ©*~qY?u	`ß©Pï<Òáª±±?ÿV¦
KIÌ+Ó?(´^ø(«+ü>3?7HÈ`£?Tl?F+õ??8yåAfìâ:C2ÀÔ$?	Nt O^?¸?64ê¢ÔØØV«îG[m?o·Úîj¶Ò?/ZíâVwµóÿ?{ïó2Ã$àîñs?ç¹¯ç?{Î¹÷?{î}rm¸«¨-¸n]Û-m??1åç±/®göNæ*?8þñ÷éµã&°1?Ë?ËñÖ3eÖ0cÇæ²ém{?-ÎüwÁjüOw!?ü§06O7ÒÙÒ§!ê??Ï?1?íF^¯xOþ§\i{?b{î¡8?xÎ³?ç#ü^b??ð}2¼ÆN¸ü?ÂA?e?ëèl|pà!ÀÓ?WoÞ|øÌÁ?LÀÙ?y?o®ÔVÖ6P?r`ð`°ð[À?'ÌáÌæ.,/Ç??&@*Ðø¸9öP?89þ8øÂÁ?éàå?¸?ò???E??Ð¸ðmðr¢?Î_þðÿGÿ
8î`®4À4ÀL@1àÀµ?oZ1Êr?n®ïüàI

 

Bizare????


----------



## yzykom (30 Août 2007)

Oui, j'ai &#231;a aussi sur Safari 3. 

Pour t&#233;l&#233;charger, fais un clic droit (ou contr&#244;le clic) sur le lien et choisis : _&#171; Save linked file as... &#187;_ pour pouvoir sauvegarder.


----------



## Arlequin (30 Août 2007)

amauryb a dit:


> Lorque je clique sur le lien, j'ai une apge qui ressemble à cela:
> 
> StuffIt!¡
> ?ÝB3?O?
> ...


 
sur PC ça marche    

clique droit.... bien entendu......


----------



## amauryb (30 Août 2007)

j'ai téléchargé le document sur le bureau: Europe1.sitx.txt
Comment l'ouvrir sans avoir le texte?
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (30 Août 2007)

Et europe 1 ne dit pas de quel widget il s'agit exactement
( j'aime pas ce genre d'attitude)

et pourquoi tu ne mets pas europe 1 dans itunes?
c'est possible , pas simple ( c'est un fichier mov)  mais possible

on en parle sur les fils l&#224; dessus ( radio , europe  1etc)


----------



## Arlequin (30 Août 2007)

amauryb a dit:


> j'ai téléchargé le document sur le bureau: Europe1.sitx.txt
> Comment l'ouvrir sans avoir le texte?
> Merci


 
??? c'est quoi ça ??? ai pas d'extension txt moi......

clique droit sur le lien que j'ai mis plus haut puis "enregistrer la cible sous"


----------



## yzykom (30 Août 2007)

amauryb a dit:


> j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; le document sur le bureau: Europe1.sitx.txt
> Comment l'ouvrir sans avoir le texte?
> Merci



Tu renommes juste le fichier en supprimant &#171; .txt &#187; .

Il reste un fichier &#171; Europe1.sitx &#187; qui est un fichier compress&#233; par Stuffit.  


Ce petit inconv&#233;nient d'affichage arrive parfois sur certains sites mais il est facile &#224; contourner.


Edit : par contre, ce qui se trouve dans l'archive ne semble pas &#234;tre un widget.

Edit (bis) : suggestion de widget pour &#233;couter Europe 1 entre autres.


----------



## amauryb (30 Août 2007)

J'ai enlevé l'extension .txt puis je l'ai mouliné avec stuffit. Il me reste un fichier qui ressemble à une fenetre .exe: l'icole est un petit ecran noir avec une ligne de code en vert. Ce fichier se nomme Europe1 Projector.
Une idée?
Merci
Amaury


----------



## amauryb (30 Août 2007)

c top!
Ce logiciel est magique.
Un grand merci &#224; tous pour cette aide pr&#233;cieuse.

Amaury


----------



## funkyjuice (25 Avril 2008)

ben moi aussi j'ai le fichier europe 1 projector, comme toi, sauf que je ne sais quoi en faire pour le transformer en widget??? Visiblement tu as réussi mais on n'a pas ta solution!!! Je viens de tester de l'ouvrir avec dashboard et itunes mais (
Merci de vos biens bonnes réponses!!!!


----------

